# Sumerian and other old languages



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 8, 2016)

I like to use dead languages or combinations thereof, preferably related ones, for my fantasy languages, plus I have a strong interest in them anyway. So does anyone know of any good sources for known Sumerian words, both in cuneiform and romanicized, maybe even any English-Sumerian translators, or similar sources for other ancient languages you think may be of interest?


----------



## Gurkhal (Feb 8, 2016)

It isn't Sumerian, but its pretty close geographically and timewise. An online dictionary for Akkadian

Akkadian Dictionary

And here's one for ancient Hebrew

Ancient Hebrew Dictionary - Aleph


----------



## TheKillerBs (Feb 9, 2016)

For Sumerian there is the Electronic Pennsylvania Sumerian Dictionary


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 17, 2016)

Another specific language request: any dead language related to Finnish, the older the better, as long as a decent number of words are actually known.


----------



## SotaMursu (Feb 18, 2016)

For ancient Finnish languages, I'd suggest checking out Tavastian (HÃ¤me in Finnish), Karelian (Karjala), Vepsian (VepsÃ¤) and Savonian (Savo). Keep in mind that while the languages themselves are "dead", they're still alive in dialects spoken in Finland, and ancient Finnish is somewhat understandable if you understand Finnish. Other languages pretty closely related to Finnish include Estonian (Viro) and Livonian (Liivi), though i don't know much about these myself. Also Sami (Saami) language is still spoken in northern Finland. If you want to trace Finnish languages back even more, check out the Uralic languages.


----------

